# Boats for sale.



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a 17 to 20 ft lund oor boat of that style. Does anybody have any recomendations on where is the best place to shop? Any advice at all?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

New. used, style?
Motor size(s)?

Fill in some blanks & we'll try to help!


----------



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Used with a 90 or bigger, wouldn't mind a trolling motor also. Must have a frontbow trolling mottor.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

OK.
Watch the F/S section here as some great deals come & go and honestly give CL a daily look.
I snagged the one in my SIG line off CL and for the most part am very happy with what I got for what I paid.

Another buddy got a 1750 Fish Hawk off CL for a good price just recently too.
Lund?? $$$$$
:yikes:
Lotsa boats out there for less $$$ without those 4 letters on the side, unless you're dead set on one!
Keep in mind a W/T will cost a thousand more (on average) than a S/C....
What kinda money are you looking to spend??

Your LOCATION would be helpful and how far you are willing to drive to "maybe" buy....

RAS


----------



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Not really looking for a lund, just something of that style. I want to take on lake St. Clair and the bay on good days. Looking to spend somewhere between 10 and 15g's. I'm from the Flint area. What is a W/T and S/C?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Walk-Thru (like mine) and Side Console (wet rides in rough water)
:yikes:


http://flint.craigslist.org/boa/


http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/mi


:fish2:


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Heres a lot of boat for 17K (19')


















Just got re-rigged with Traxstech equipment. She's definetly not afraid of bigger water, but still launches and loads with ease.


----------



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

What year is the striper? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

2002. Owned it since new. Never been left in water, always trailered and stored inside year round. Upsizing is reason for selling.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Then there's W/A (Walk Around)...
Good grief that's a big FAT PIG hunk 0' plastic!
She'll take some water though!
:evil:
nice rig!

RAS


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Lund?? $$$$$ :yikes:
> Lotsa boats out there for less $$$ without those 4 letters on the side, unless you're dead set on one!
> RAS





sfw1960 said:


> Walk-Thru (like mine) and Side Console (wet rides in rough water)
> :yikes:
> :fish2:


Robert, tsk, tsk, tsk... Lund is more because you get more. And I'm not saying that because I've had 'em for so long...:lol:

And walk thru's are nice to stay dry, but aren't worth spit when casting after dark... And trying to use a bait caster in the bow with a big honking windshield in the way? Fuggediboutit...

P.S. I hope everything is good with you, buddy. :fish2:


----------



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

My dad has a striper just like it but 21ft, and doesn't have a kicker but I would like to get a kicker for it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

mcfish said:


> Robert, tsk, tsk, tsk... Lund is more because you get more. And I'm not saying that because I've had 'em for so long...:lol:
> 
> And walk thru's are nice to stay dry, but aren't worth spit when casting after dark... And trying to use a bait caster in the bow with a big honking windshield in the way? Fuggediboutit...
> 
> P.S. I hope everything is good with you, buddy. :fish2:


A friend of mine once told me NOT to get a Lund B/C Lund's are for q****s...
:lol:


I am doing OK Jeff, better than I was,but probably not as good as new...
I use a B/C quite a bit in the dark and I do it from the casting deck, up front with no problems!
It must be a mental training thing, and trust me brother.. I have been called mental a time or two!

I'm going to have a 2002 16'2" Starcraft 25HP Tiller for sale shortly, so if you want it just let me know Jeff!
:chillin:
I even know somebody that can make you Lund decals for it.
:evilsmile
LMAO!

All kidding aside, I absolutely LOVE the old Lunds, but all boat brands have cut corners on the newer stuff - B/C they feel they had to; to survive.

RAS


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Fellow I work with just snagged a 1985 18' StarCraft Center Console walk around with a 90 horse Johnson for the Saginaw Bay/River for 3 grand. Says (and has pics) of a boat that looks like it never saw water. Outstanding condition. Looks even better than my 1980 16' WT. Says he was the first in the driveway with 2 more following and 10 guys "coming to look". Didn't last past the first party. Same fellow has a "big" boat on Lake Michigan for salmon. He just wanted something smaller and trailerable for the bay.

maybe a center console might work for you.


----------



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Awsome steal, wish I could find something like that

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Check out this thread from earlier. See my post in the thread with pics of my boat. I'm considering selling her just 'cause I enjoy the ride of a glass boat better. Probably around 11k....PM me for more pics or perhaps to come and take a look....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=365036&highlight=girtski


----------

